# kayak trailer



## curly (Apr 9, 2013)

All finished, I bought a small boat trailer and modified it to take my kayak. I lengthened it and did a few other mods. Just thought somebody could benefit from a look.


----------



## curly (Apr 9, 2013)

Hang on a sec, where did my pics go???


----------



## curly (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## curly (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Yak4ever (Nov 19, 2010)

Aaaaaaa


----------



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

Curly - That yak and trailer look familiar, were you fishing the Burrum a few weeks ago and land a cracker barra?


----------



## curly (Apr 9, 2013)

Yep, that was me. I'm gunna try and get myself a few more fish this coming week.


----------

